# Slotless cars...?? They are Ideal...!!! lol



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I bought a bunch of Ideal TCR cars (11) the other day at a thrift shop..
They were just sitting there... I couldn't just leave them...
Even if they are the ugly brothers and sisters of slotcars...
At least they have wheels and motors... :lol:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

put a t- jet pin on the bottom and have a slot car fcb


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Guide pin? And a picture...*

I don't think that the pick up shoes will line up with the rails...

But here is a picture anyway....
I never knew there were so many different body styles....










Scott


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

maybe iam thinking of tyco tcr? fcb


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

thats a nice lot of slotless cars, a few are dime a dozen, but some in there I haven't seen before.
nice score........any ho slot find is a good find


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thats a nice set man!! i never have luck finding them!! 

Wes


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Anyone know where to get rear tires for those things? Most of mine don't have any.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

22tall said:


> Anyone know where to get rear tires for those things? Most of mine don't have any.



Hey man, I was going thru some auctions by the seller "tubtrack" the other day and I could have sworn that he had some NOS tires to fit those Ideal slotless cars.

Check him out :thumbsup:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Tires for Ideal TCR*

Try Afx specialty chassis (4-gear) rear tires. They should work.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Tubtrack has those tires AND the AFX specialty tires also work. They're pretty easy to modify for use on slotted track... and they're pretty fast too. A nice find indeed!


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

couldnt you take the front tires off and put a new axle on it and add a guide pin so there normal chassis???


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Scott,
Great lookers. Is that red & white one in the second row and R/W/B in the third row Chevy Lugana Chevelles? They look great in the pic. Do they possibly line up for mounting to a TJet chassis if you add some posts? That would be great if they did. Put some AFX style wheels or some of those Fray specials and run 'em. :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice find there, it looks like the first generation Ideal TCR cars there from late 1970s. These are not as easy to convert to slotted used as the Tyco TCR or Aurora SpeedSteer slotless cars with a guide pin and fixing the front wheels since they have a different chassis arrangement. These slotless cars used the rotation of the motor and had geared metal rear wheels to "steer" the car into the left or right lane. They have a floating front unit and the chassis is screwed to the body. Some good tires are those colored AJ's Gum Drops which are loose on standard wheels to fit the larger rims just watch when putting them on the rims.

It looks like you got the Chevy Nova, Chevelle Laguna, Dodge Magnum, Triumph TR7, Racing Rigs, Custom Vans, Mustang II IMSA, Custom Dodge Pickup, etc.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice haul. I have an Ideal TCR track also, you can get these up and running fairly easy. Go to Supertires for specialty tires which fit this, his are real good and theyre cheap. OR, you could always adapt up AFX specialty chassis to fit these bodies. It'll be some work to convert all of them but its a fast way to some unique cars.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

noddaz said:


> I don't think that the pick up shoes will line up with the rails...
> 
> But here is a picture anyway....
> I never knew there were so many different body styles....
> ...


with some of the tcr`s you can make conversions with tyco chassis - especially the magnum car. I made it last year.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Over the years I bought a lot of these.They had really funky bodies but lousy mechanicals. I converted all of them to either TYCO 440X2 or TOMY GT+ power with great results !


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Jimmy,give me a call tonight if you can! 859-356-1566 Chris :wave: 




videojimmy said:


> Tubtrack has those tires AND the AFX specialty tires also work. They're pretty easy to modify for use on slotted track... and they're pretty fast too. A nice find indeed!


----------

